# Signs of Fall



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Leaves are starting to turn arund here. The nights have been downright chilly in the 40s. And most significant, the local ice cream stand is advertising their pumpkin ice cream. Woohoo.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, we're geting ready for the first hurricane of the year!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Cicadas bring late summer in the midwest - a sound the reminds me of being a kid in central Illinois. A good fall chill is still weeks away here - but it is definitely welcome. Great thread - I hope everyone builds on it.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

The tent caterpillar cocoons are all over the place, providing natural spookiness to trees and bushes.

Saw some wooly bear caterpillars the other day, but didn't get a chance to check their band.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I for one cannot wait until Fall. This will be my first year in many to actually experience a real one. Florida sucks for Autumn...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Kids go back to school on Tuesday! 
Our local cider mill opens Sept. 1.
Leaves just starting to get a tinge of color. The cicdas are still humming.
Still waiting for the cooler temps though. Need to give our AC a rest!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with you Edwood.I think we still have a few weeks left until a good fall chill.But as long as we dont have anymore of those 100+ heat index's,I think I can patiently wait.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Speak for yourself, down there in IL and PA. Its got that autumn chill in the air this morning here in Ontario. 

I love it!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The cicadas have been singing around here since July. They were really loud yesterday when I was in the yard. The humidity just came back so it still feels like summer. I also can't wait for the 60 degree weather - my air conditioners have been putting in double time.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Up here it already looks like the end of September, beginning of October and some tree leaves are turning red !! woo-hoo! 

*cough* _It's the most wonderful tiiime of the yeeaaarr!_ :jol:


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

The last 3 weekends have been full of football tournaments - always a sure sign!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

What is this "Fall" you all speak of so fondly?

Where I am we are still in the 100s (with lows all the way down to 78) - the damned cicadas have been buzzing since February/March - my house slab has shifted - the water from the COLD tap is hotter than the water from the HOT tap - my truck tires have melted to the molten asphalt more than once - people are still dying of heat exhaustion and heat stroke - school started a few weeks ago - the only reason the leaves are falling is becuase we're in the middle of a very serious drought (no real rain since April) - my dog broke its leg falling in a crack in my front yard......


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL oh my goshhhhhhhhhhhh you got my laughing so fricking hard here. I do have leaves falling also probably due to dry heat. LOL yard turning brown but perfect for my graveyard. LOL Had to get new tires for the van I rarely drive due to tire rot LOL. UGgggggggggggggggggggg Im ready for coller temp, this heat and sweat makes my hair curl. LOL


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The fall isn't here in Massachusetts yet, but you can sense it is on its way with how chilly its been in the morning lately. The air in the morning has that crisp autumn feel to it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The farm that I get my produce and plants from are now selling mums and they are already having a sign-up contest for pumpkin carving and painting.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I also noticed that it's been getting dark around 7:45 p.m. Pretty soon daylight savings time.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The temperatures at night have been getting cooler which is great sleeping weather but makes the water in the pool get really cold. Plus, there are leaves falling in the pool constantly from the neighbors tree and since they aren't offering to come skim them out, I guess that means it's almost time to close it up. School supplies have been shifted from the seasonal aisle to the clearance aisle and Halloween stuff is in the stores. Halloween candy is starting to be advertised on sale at some local stores and every store seems to have pumpkin carving kits in them. That can only mean one thing....it's almost FALL and HALLOWEEN........WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Don't forget that next year DST is being held off next year. Figure the amount of sunlight you'll have on Halloween (and the weeks preceding) by mentally adding an hour to your time just to get an idea.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

It's 65 degrees right now and cloudy....feels very much like fall here, just need the leaves to turn quicker.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

How About: 
Everyones getting worried they won't be done with what they are making for Halloween.
The pumpkin stands are being set up here. Pick your punkins put your money in the box...LOVE IT
can't wait to turn the air OFF


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

We have gone from 100's to 90's to 80's in three weeks, it's still humid though. But the stores have out mums and halloween candy!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

The nights are starting to get cooler here in west michigan. the farmers markets are selling mums. I have not noticed any leaves changing colors, but the grass is dying because we have not had that much rain here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

One sign is that the garbage guys got alot faster on their route, since it is starting to get a bit nippy.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Tomorrow being wednesday at the school where I work, I finally get to decorate the kitchen there for fall. So I always love the beginning of Sept when I get to decorate there. Went to walmart last night, saw two rows of costumes, lots of mum flowers, haybales and such. Yep its time for fall, and time to drag down all my Halloween boxes from my attic and dust of the spiders uggggggggggggggggg. I like the webs mind you but NOT the real spiders LOL.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Can't tell here in Southeren Cali, it's still miserably hot 

Though, the tree that i park next to, spontaniously dumped all it's leaves the other day.... weirdest thing I ever saw, since they were still green


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I just noticed the squirrels starting to bury their stash for the winter. Haven't seen them most of the summer. They usually start around September one. And the birds are starting to check out my birdhouse hanging in front of my kitchen window. After having their babies in the spring, they abandon it until there's fall/winter in the air. then they move back in. Sure sign of Autumn...


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

wormyt said:


> Tomorrow being wednesday at the school where I work


Oddly enough it will be Wednesday only @ Wormy's school - for the rest of us I have no idea...



wormyt said:


> I finally get to decorate the kitchen there for fall. So I always love the beginning of Sept when I get to decorate there. Went to walmart last night, saw two rows of costumes, lots of mum flowers, haybales and such. Yep its time for fall, and time to drag down all my Halloween boxes from my attic and dust of the spiders uggggggggggggggggg. I like the webs mind you but NOT the real spiders LOL.


I know how much you LOVE to decorate for the kids @ your school Wormy. Those kids are lucky to have a lunch crew like y'all. We just had the angry hair-net brigade who plopped down whatever on your tray with nary a smile or nothing.

And make friends with your spiders - they are lending an air of authenticity to your haunt.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

lOL road kill, you are funny with words of wisdom!

Today is nice and fally. I mowed my grass last night and it was chilly on my bear (bare) feet. I love it! 

Fall Fairs start this long weekend. Life is Good!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Its getting chilly in the morning, slightly overcast today. And then I had a pumpkin donut for breakfast,


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I do love the school kids. They also see me alot at Mickey Dees at night so they come to school and see me there too. So I get double doses of the kids seeing me at work. Yeah Roadkill tomorrow being wednesday at my school lol. heheheheheh at your place its probably just the next day or just another day but hey Im excited. I get to drag in my fall decorations and start decorating. We all do smile at the kids and try to be nice LOL I said we TRY!!!!! Some teachers are the ones I sometimes want to strangle LOL, they are the ones who snap at there kids in the lunch line not us. LOL


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

krough said:


> Its getting chilly in the morning, slightly overcast today. And then I had a pumpkin donut for breakfast,


It's still hot and humid and disgustingly summery here. We haven't even seen the pumpkin donuts yet, much less the fall leaves.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pumpkin donuts? Sounds delicious! Where do you get these from? I'm going to be checking out Starbuck's closely here in the days to come, I am so looking forward to getting my beloved Pumpkin Latte here this season. Great stuff that I HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, here in Bluefield WV where I live, the leaves are starting to change colors, and falling. It seems to be getting a little cooler here too, lately it hasn't been nothing but rain haha. I can definately tell Fall is coming, though. 
Here, we always have those little marshmallow pumpkins and around Easter they come made like Easter Bunnies. Pretty cool, and they taste delicous!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Here are some pics from the tree in front of my house. Took these about an hour ago.









Leaves on the ground already.









The leaves on the tree changing.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The tree in my back yard has shed its first red leaf today. The rest will be soon to follow.

Tomorrow I'll be doing the last lawn mowing until Halloween.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool pics mrsmyers666! The tree in my front yard is beginnning to shed too colors as well!


----------

